# Couple completed



## Wildthings (Nov 8, 2013)

First up a gold and black Cigar Rollerball dressed in whitetail antler finished with CA
Secondly a gold plated Long Clicker pen with a custom poured PR blank - U of Tx Longhorns over Okla Univ Sooners - The logos were applied with waterslide decals and finished with CA. The client graduated from UT and got their Masters at OU 
Thanks for looking and all cc's welcomed
Barry

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## rdabpenman (Nov 9, 2013)

Nicely done Barry.
I would have used larger components for the U of Tx Longhorns over Okla Univ Sooners decals to show off more of the decal.
Any Trademark or Copyright issues using the logos?

Les

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 9, 2013)

Nicely done! It's pretty rare to find a customer who's interested in having OU and UT on the same pen!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 12, 2013)

Those are nice. Ive been meaning to buy some decal paper for my printer and give it a shot. I actually have a standing order for three decal pens if I ever get around too em.

Yes there are copyright issues. Be careful posting those pics online and be careful making pens like that "for sale". Had a buddy get in trouble several years ago for making and selling mailbox covers. They were just thin vinyl that clipped over a standard mailbox and could make your mailbow look like anything you wanted. The one that got him in trouble was one that made your mailbox look like the Ohio State "shoe" with a block O on it. They dont have a problem with you making and selling the items, they just want money for the licensing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 13, 2013)

I haven't played with decals yet. Those look nice. Another one to avoid for logos on the copyright issue is Harley, I knew an engraver that did a bunch of stuff and H-D slapped him with a cease and desist and a demand to destroy any inventory with their logo.


----------



## ssgmeader (Nov 16, 2013)

So do you under turn apply the decals and then build back up with CA? also have you done the slide on with a wood pen? I'm curious because I've been thinking of trying this but haven't pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## Kenbo (Nov 17, 2013)

These are awesome. Very nicely done.


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 17, 2013)

ssgmeader said:


> So do you under turn apply the decals and then build back up with CA? also have you done the slide on with a wood pen? I'm curious because I've been thinking of trying this but haven't pulled the trigger yet.


 
I have done it straight on the wood before but the way I do it now is: under turn the wood and apply a thin coat of CA and polish it as normal then apply the waterslide decal. After drying for 24 hours I apply my CA coat again as normal. This gives the effect of the decal floating/suspended and doesn't get the wood wet

Acrylics I polish all the way through, 150, 220, 300, 600 and the all 9 mm's then add the waterslide decal. 24 hours later I do my CA application with medium CA applied with nitrile gloves, 150 then 600 then all mm's then Meguires Plastix

I do underturn both wood and acrylics in proportions to how I'm going to apply the decals. For the last 6 months my decal pens are about 95% of my sells

I've got a more detailed writeup on another forum somewhere if interested - pull the trigger it's pretty easy and it opens up a whole new chapter!!



Kenbo said:


> These are awesome. Very nicely done.


Thanks


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 17, 2013)

Well done Barry. Very well executed


----------

